# Toys And Roses



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoiled Spoos


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz was very intersted in looking at the picture with the big bone in it. She is probably wondering where she put HER big bone LoL. (I think one of the little dogs stole it!!)

I just love roses, what a perfect set of photos with the poo's and the roses.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you again.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the opne with her and the toy where her eyes are closed. She looks so contented, like nothing in the world could be this good :smile: Also love the one with both of them in the roses, what beautiful roses too by the way, were they a valentine's present?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

such wonderful pictures! I love pictures! lol the dogs look great and there is that little one again - so must be yours? How many do you have?


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a great Valentine's Day!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all. (WonderPup) Hey Jazz, did you lose your big bone? Our standard poos big bones always end up getting stolen by the toy poos too, even though they all have their own bones in sizes that fit them, someone elses always seems to look better and tastier I suppose. (Blue Fox) I also love the pic with Rocky and his eyes closed with the toy in his mouth. LOL, funny how you mentioned on another post about how you had been mistaken thinking he was a girl dog, no doubt about it in the other post huh? Roses were not a valentines present, but a wreath I had laying around that I had picked up at a yard sale. (Pamela) We have 2 standards and 2 toys, just like you. We also have a Rottie that is pretty much an outdoor dog. She gets too hot indoors, prefers being outside.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

my wee little maltipoo steals our dobermans ball then runs like you know what lol. They have this game of sneaking and stealing each others toys. My little teddy though doesn't like me giving our dobe sasha too much attention. He will allow it for a very short time but then starts growling at her.
Just before we got Teddy, we bred sasha for the first time..I think she liked it a bit too much lol. She is a very large black dobe and her boyfriend was a fawn dobe that was actually smaller than her. She ruled it all of course. They tend to have big litters lol but have a list of 5 people who already have spoken for pups because they fell in love with sasha so much. She is such a sweet loving dog you just can't help but love her. We got her when she was 6 months old from a guy that lived on a big farm. She was obviously well balanced as she has had no problems at all emotionally or physically...well she does eat like a horse lol. She loves our cats and actually our one cat let her help clean up her newborn kittens . She is still a bit confused on what Teddy is but think she is starting to understand he is a dog too just different looking. Teddy wants to play with her so bad but she doesn't understand what he wants lol.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

This is our sasha


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

This is Teddy


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the one we are hoping to get..little red girl


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sasha is just beautiful and so alert looking. Teddy really fits your little one, looks just like a little teddy bear.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the little red girl that you are wanting to get is soooooo adorable.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Sasha said:


> This is the one we are hoping to get..little red girl


VERY cute! Look at that fuzzy little face! AWWWW!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Awww To all of them!!! Sasha is beautiful! Little Teddy is so adorable. His name fits him. The pup you're wanting to get precious.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Fuzbutz love the pictures of your furkids.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Yorkiecrazy, Thank you. I am not sure whether I have asked you b-4 or not, so will ask now. Where about in Texas do you live? We are in Central California, took a trip to Texas 1 yr. ago last July and fell in love. We would love to move to Mathis Lake area. The house market here is so bad right now that its really hard to sell homes w/o pretty much giving them away or would move there tomorrow.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Fuzbutz, everyon looks great! Im glad you posted some pics of the crew. 

Sasha, I LOVE your DOBBIE! Thats a breed that my hubby and I both admire. My hubby was biten by a dobe when he was a child and now he can't help but feel a little reserved around them. He loves there look though. I wanted to get one for show a few yrs ago but some how it fizzled out. Still when I see one looking all pretty I fall in love. I like her ear crop....its a nice clean crop even though its a little shorter then the traditional dobe crop. She's a beauty!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention how cute teddy is too.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful...all of them.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Beautiful...all of them.


Thank you


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Fuzbutz, everyon looks great! Im glad you posted some pics of the crew.
> 
> Sasha, I LOVE your DOBBIE! Thats a breed that my hubby and I both admire. My hubby was biten by a dobe when he was a child and now he can't help but feel a little reserved around them. He loves there look though. I wanted to get one for show a few yrs ago but some how it fizzled out. Still when I see one looking all pretty I fall in love. I like her ear crop....its a nice clean crop even though its a little shorter then the traditional dobe crop. She's a beauty!



Thanks everyone for the nice comments about our babies!
Since your hubby was bitten once..best way to get past that is to start with a very young puppy. He will get past it that way. In our first litter many many yrs ago with our first dobe, I had a friend who was terrified of them. Her husband was insistant on getting one of ours cause he loved ours personality..she was very sociable and friendly. So I had my friend come over a lot and pet Lady cause Lady moved very slow around her..she sensed her fear and I think it saddened her. SO by time babies were born..and she came over and held the baby..that sold her. SHe absolutely worshipped that little red female they picked out. She loved dobes after that and I have to say, they did very well in training her on manners. She was a very polite delicate lady like dobe..just like she should be . She was the color of a new copper penny too. So many reds end up almost chocolate losing a lot of the red as they age. I loved that all of ours had that new copper penny coat even as adults


----------

